# Aquascaping Mbuna Tank



## Tayster100 (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi, I have a 55 gallon tank which will house Mbuna. However, I still need to put the rocks in.

I was wondering if anyone could share pictures of the rocks in their cichlid tank with me. Rocks can only be on their own - I am NOT going to stack any rocks, and rocks cannot be touching the glass as I don't want to have any chance of rocks falling.

Also, my sand bed is about 1.5" deep, and i have no eggcrate underneath. Is it better for me to place the rocks on the sand bed (or on a thin layer), or on the bottom glass?

I would greatly appreciate any photos/help.

Thanks


----------



## du3ce (Sep 11, 2012)

look in the aquarium gallery theres ton of pics there. I would say but the rocks in first then fill it with sand because they will dig all the sand out. The back of my tank is down to the bottom you can see glass because they dig all the sand out.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

2 shots of the same tank:



















There's nothing wrong with stacking, as long as your base rocks are on the glass. When stacked properly, there's little to no chance of them falling.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

If you want mbuna, you can't not stack rocks.


----------



## Tayster100 (Aug 4, 2012)

OK thanks for the responses, is the best way to stack rocks having large rocks on the glass bottom to give a firm base, and then smaller rocks on top? Also, how easy is it to stack the rocks in a VERY safe way?

Thanks


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Yes. Pretty easy to stack rocks in a safe way. It depends on what kind of rock you get. Easier if you get rock with edges, instead of river rock.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If you don't want to stack, consider not stocking mbuna. Peacocks and haps would not mind single rocks.


----------



## anonimus (Nov 9, 2012)

whats the name of the rocks you have in this photo? 

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7218/6869 ... a3d2_c.jpg


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

No idea. I borrowed them from a drainage ditch nearby.


----------



## Tayster100 (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi, does anyone know the name of the rocks in GTZ's 2nd photo (with the black sand), or if not the name of something similar. Really like the look of them.

Thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

In the US rocks that have fractured edges are called "rip rap" and they are used like gravel to prevent erosion by construction companies. The sharp edges mesh and cling and the rocks don't wash away. Rip rap can be any size or mineral...whatever is plentiful in the area.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

I used rip rap from around here the Pacific NW can also be called field stone. Some of the bigger psc are from my property.










Being from England you can probably head out and find some nice rock fences and borrow a few when no one is looking :wink: Might find some really cool ones I would think?


----------



## Mr.Dempsey (Jan 4, 2012)

I went for rock rubble/open sand, work great as I had a rock dwelling species and a sand sifting spices and was left with more then enough open swimming space.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Awesome! Especially like the bootleg sponge filter job!


----------



## Mr.Dempsey (Jan 4, 2012)

Worked great, needed more flow and you can never have to much clean water so tossed the sponges on them. Yea it looked a little weird but it was in my room so im the only one that was going to see it, but have to say that tank was crystal clear 24/7 and cleaned up within seconds after a feeding.


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

Even if you put the rocks in before the sand, you will at some point need to remove the rocks for cleaning or whatever, so I like having egg crate under the sand so you can set the rocks back on it and they are less likely to shift, slide, or wobble on egg crate.


----------



## kittyk (Sep 20, 2012)

Hopefully this video of my tank (recent set up) will load

Yeah !! It worked...just click on it


----------



## kittyk (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh yeah....it's a 55 gallon tank


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

i like it!! till the phone call lol,,,, no looks good


----------



## kittyk (Sep 20, 2012)

B.Roberson said:


> i like it!! till the phone call lol,,,, no looks good


HAHAHA !!! Aahhh...the phone call, no one was suppose to notice LOL


----------

